# Unrealistische Temperaturen?



## DanielSan85 (31. März 2018)

Moin,

es geht sich um Folgendes:

Habe einen I7 6800k der auf 4,0 GHz mit 1,2V rennt.
Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Fractal Design R6 mit folgendem Lüfter Layout:

Radiator in Front (NZXT Kraken X62), also dementsprechend 2 Luffis,
2x 240er im Deckel die Luft raus pusten.
1x 240er hinten, natürlich auch raus pusten.
1x 240er im Boden der Luft ins Gehäuse bläst.

Würde sagen mitn Airfllow passt das alles gut.

Die Lüfter laufen im Idle mit 400 rpm, unter Last ca 800 rpm.
Die Raumtemperatur beträgt im Schnitt 16 bis 18 Grad, da im Keller.

So nun Folgendes:

Egal mit welchem Programm ich die Temperaturen auslese, im Idle sind diese stehts bei
18 bis 20 Grad und beim z.B. zocken, je nach Spiel, bei 30 bis max  45 Grad (KernTemperatur).
Prime auch ma gut 2 Stunden knallen lassen, max Temp 63 Grad.
Habe ein TUF Mainboard. Man kann mit ner App dort auch einige Werte dirtekt vom Bios(?) auslesen.
Dort ist selbiges an Temperaturen zu sehen. Aber auch im Bios selbst wird das gleiche Angezeigt.

Die CPU Package Temp liegt in etwa 5 bis 6 Grad höher als die Core Temps.

Kann es sein das die Sensoren einen weg haben?
Ich meine derartige niedrige Temperaturen sind doch nicht wirklich möglich oder?

Gruß,

DanielSan


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. März 2018)

Hast du die CPU geköpft? 
Wen ja sind die Temperaturen gut.


----------



## DanielSan85 (31. März 2018)

Ist nicht geköpft nein.  Die CPU ist ja verlötet und hat keine WPL unterm Kopf. Wenn ich richtig Informiert bin, macht das auch schon was an den Temps. Kann den eigentlich Köpfen ich weiss es gar nicht ^^´


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. März 2018)

Dachte der gehört auch schon zur intelzahnpasta Fraktion^^` 
Nein nicht Köpfen lohnt nicht da schon verlötet.^^`


----------



## DanielSan85 (31. März 2018)

Also meinste die Temps sind schon möglich bei dem was ich Auslese?


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Die Prozessoren errechnen die Temperaturen und so sind diese im unterem Bereich nicht so genau.
Gut zu sehen wenn diese unter Raumtemperatur liegen was ja nicht möglich ist. Im oberen Bereich sind die Messerwerte schon genauer und hier sind die Temperaturen wichtig damit die CPU nicht überhitzen kann.

CPU Package ist ein anderer Sensor, soweit ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe sitzt dieser Sensor auf dem Mainboard, so dass sich hier die Temperatur unterscheiden kann.
Wichtig sind aber die einzelne Kerntemperaturen.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (31. März 2018)

Jep. Das idle fast Zimmertemperatur und Game Temperatur durch genug Luftstrom.
Halte ich für passend.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2018)

DanielSan85 schrieb:


> 18 bis 20 Grad und beim z.B. zocken, je nach Spiel, bei 30 bis max  45 Grad (KernTemperatur).
> Prime auch ma gut 2 Stunden knallen lassen, max Temp 63 Grad.



Bei lockeren 1,2v, 16°C Raumtemperatur, dickem Kühler sind diese Temperaturen völlig normal... warum sollten sie höher sein?
Knapp über Raumtemperatur beim nichtstun, 25 Grad mehr bei halber Last (Spiele) und 50 Grad mehr bei Vollast (Prime) sind absolut das, was ich erwartet hätte. 

Ich hab auch 25°C im Idle, 40-45 beim Spielen und 55 beim Videokomprimieren (entspricht realistischer Vollast - Prime95 mit AVX2 legt nochmal 10 Grad drauf). Bei 20°C im Zimmer und WIRKLICH dicker WaKü. Ok, die CPUs sind nicht direkt vergleichbar, die zu erwartenden Größenordnungen an Temperaturdifferenzen aber schon.


----------



## DanielSan85 (31. März 2018)

Naja gut im unteren Bereich ist also nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache unter Last passt es mit den Temps. War bloss erstaunt das diese so niedrig ausfallen.
Habe das echt nicht erwartet.
Dann Danke ich euch herzlichst für die Antworten


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2018)

Die Stromsparmechanismen sind heute so gut, dass CPUs beim nichtstun weniger als 5 W Abwärme abgeben. Da werden ganze kerne komplett abgeschaltet (ohne dass der Nutzer es bemerkt). Es gibt also keinen Grund dass sie da warm werden könnten.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Das wirst du bei jeder CPU haben die gut gekühlt werden.
Meine zeigt hier auch unrealistische Temperaturen in Idle an.

Bei meiner momentanen Wassertemperatur von 26 Grad kann ich keine Temperaturen haben die darunter liegen(Idle/office).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

